
2d game art tutorial – composition of a dynamic title screen - SpriteAttack
http://www.2dgameartguru.com/2017/11/creating-engaging-game-title-screen-in.html
======
SpriteAttack
Here is another tutorial from 2dgameartguru on using inkscape/ vector art to
create your game assets. This tutorial covers the creation of a title screen
for a 2D game with wizards & skeletons. It's a step-by-step tutorial starting
with setting up of the page, the creation of a background, adding detail and
the main elements to a final title screen to be used in a game.

